
Teach Yourself Scheme in Fixnum Days - spydez
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/dorai/t-y-scheme/t-y-scheme-Z-H-1.html
======
pavelludiq
I printed this out a while ago, but never had time to seriously rear it
through. I will have time next week though, its actually in my "must read"
list at number 1. Number 2 is SICP. But that one i don't have printed out.

~~~
vegashacker
I don't think it's been updated for PLT Scheme 4, so watch out for stale info.
I remember it being a very good read though.

~~~
pavelludiq
yeah, i noticed it, but im used to outdated documentation. My python book was
for 2.2 and 2.3 and i still managed to handle the situation. I learn fast, so
its no problem if i learn something outdated to fix the knowledge.

